# Tapatalk and Disboards



## BWV Dreamin

Are there any plans to configure the Disboard servers to work with " Tapatalk"?


----------



## WDW*Dreamer

I'd like to renew this question.  Are there plans for tapatalk support?


----------



## disrailfan

Bump, several people would like to know if this may happen.  Tapatalk makes navigating the forums from our phones much easier than with the web browser.


----------



## Mistizoom

I was coming to ask the same question. Tapatalk is free for forum admins, you would just need to download the plugin at tapatalk dot com. (sorry, I'm too new to post links!) It works great on my iPod touch for other forums I use.

Thanks for considering this, it would make Disboards very easy to read (and post to) on the go.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Bump...any webmaster comments on a timeframe or plan?


----------



## starbird

I concur. Would love to see it supported, especially by my June trip!


----------



## Kias

I'm with everyone else.  Would love to see tapatalk on here!  I've installed it on the forum I run.  It took exactly 5 minutes.  It was the easiest thing I've ever added to the forum, and probably the most used!


----------



## WeLubDeeDub

I'd love to see this as well.


----------



## FluffedMojo

I would also love to see this.

Or support for ForumRunner.

Or any phone/tablet app.

Please.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Check out the information on our *eTicket* application here: eTicket


----------



## ahecht

WebmasterKathy said:


> Check out the information on our *eTicket* application here: eTicket



That doesn't help those of us using Android, WebOS, Windows Phone, or Blackberry. iPhone users make up only 25.5% of smartphone users, which means that almost three times as many people are using one of the above alternative operating systems. If you supported Tapatalk, you would support all the major mobile operating systems.


----------



## Chia9876

I agree, iPhone is just a small group of smart phone uses. Android is selling more phones/tablets and in time will be the reigning leader.

It only takes 15 minutes to set the site to support it as it takes weeks/months to develop an app.

The Tapatalk app exists to make it easy for webmasters. Why reinvent the wheel?

I'm a web software engineer/Architect so I know what is required.


----------



## PAcpl

WebmasterKathy said:


> Check out the information on our *eTicket* application here: eTicket



Wow


----------



## gigglesgee

I vote Tapatalk! )


----------



## BensDaddy

Add me to the list. I love tapatalk and the first thing I did after downloading it was look to see if Disboards was on there!


----------



## WebmasterAlex

This is something we are actively looking at. I don't know that it will neccesarily be tapatalk. I don't have a time frame yet but I will post any information once I get it.


----------



## PAcpl

WebmasterAlex said:


> This is something we are actively looking at. I don't know that it will neccesarily be tapatalk. I don't have a time frame yet but I will post any information once I get it.



Finally a real answer.

Thanks Alex!!!


----------



## disrailfan

WebmasterAlex said:


> This is something we are actively looking at. I don't know that it will neccesarily be tapatalk. I don't have a time frame yet but I will post any information once I get it.



Thanks Alex,  anything that allows me to post from the road easier than I do now would be very welcomed!


----------



## BensDaddy

The sooner the better. This site is so comprehensive that user friendly mobile solution will be much appreciated!


----------



## jrtoastyman

Let me put in another vote for Tapatalk support.  Great app!


----------



## subtchr

I agree - tapatalk rocks!

I downloaded it recently to use with Cruise Critic, and it is a great app.


----------



## dhcalva

I vote for tapatalk too!


----------



## HappyFingers

suprised as most of the forums i visit already have it enabled and have had for ages

why would such a well presented and high occupancy site not have it enabled ?

politics ?


----------



## WebmasterAlex

There were a number of issues implementing a mobile client however I am actively working on this and I expect to have something going in the next several weeks


----------



## PAcpl

WebmasterAlex said:


> There were a number of issues implementing a mobile client however I am actively working on this and I expect to have something going in the next several weeks



Promising news. Thanks Alex.


----------



## HappyFingers

having used both tapatalk and the wdw eticket, i can confirm that tapatalk is way more user friendly than eticket

its a lot easier to keep track of your participated threads than it is with eticket

Cheers


----------



## WebmasterAlex

HappyFingers said:


> having used both tapatalk and the wdw eticket, i can confirm that tapatalk is way more user friendly than eticket
> 
> its a lot easier to keep track of your participated threads than it is with eticket
> 
> Cheers



Well just to be clear I never promised Tapatalk and at this point I don't think it will be.  I think you will like what we've come up with though


----------



## WebmasterAlex

I wanted to give everyone an update.  We use a third party search provider and the current version of that program is not compatible with the mobile clients.  Unfortunately the operating system on our servers is not compatible with the new search system!  I'm kind of in a Catch 22. We are due for new servers next month and we should be good to go then.


----------



## bruhaha1234

Thank you for the update, though it wasn't what I was hoping to hear.  If you get to the point where you feel you need testers for an Android compatible mobile view of the forums, I would be more than willing to assist.

-Bruhaha


----------



## PAcpl

WebmasterAlex said:


> I wanted to give everyone an update.  We use a third party search provider and the current version of that program is not compatible with the mobile clients.  Unfortunately the operating system on our servers is not compatible with the new search system!  I'm kind of in a Catch 22. We are due for new servers next month and we should be good to go then.



Thanks Alex. Although it is not the answer I was hoping for, but I really appreciate you being honest.


----------



## BensDaddy

Any new updates?


----------



## plasmo

Another vote for Tapatalk.  
Disboards.com would be even better if this was supported.  DVCNews is already on it and works well.  thanks


----------



## norybell

Yet another looking for an update...I hate to have to say it, but my DIS time has been curtailed significantly just because there's no real iPad-friendly way to do it... (granted, my reading of random WDW blogs with twitter has increased exponentially, but I'd rather be on the DIS!)


----------



## DCLMan

Another vote for Tapatalk.  However as the Dis have eticket I think that they won't use Tapatalk as eticket is a revenue for the Dis.


----------



## disrailfan

Alex?  Any update on this?


----------



## SanDeeKath

Strange that DISboards is not on tapatalk.  I think just about every other bulletin board I frequent uses this wonderful feature.  I would love to have DISboards catch up with everyone else!

Katherine


----------



## dodukes

Another vote for Tapatalk! Just got a TP and would like to be able to use it for this board since I spend most of my time here.  Any new news?? Its suposed to be free for board owners.


----------



## WebmasterAlex

I wish it was that simple
It goes something like this
Tapatalk won't work with our boards because we use a third part search system and it's not compatible
The mobile client that will work is not compatible with our CURRENT version of search
We can't upgrade search because the new search is not compatible with our current version of Linux

So.. I have some new servers I am setting up now
Once that is done we will migrate to the new servers
Upgrade the search
Try the compatible mobile client....

Stay tuned!!


----------



## KyleRayner




----------



## BensDaddy

Can't wait! Love Disboards but don't like being unable to use while traveling.


----------



## SanDeeKath

Am I the only one who finds this board REALLY slow to load often.  I frequently click on a thread and then go to another page in a different browser tab because it would take 20-30 sec to load on my computer.  The search is even slower and often the results are 1000s, many of which are not relevant to the search.

The only reason I bring this up is because if the owners of the board consider upgrading the website to allow tapatalk, maybe they could think about an overall larger upgrade to accomodate this board's volume better and let it run faster and more efficiently.  I frequent quite a few very active boards (including cruise critic, some android forums...) and while the boards have 1000s of posts every day, they are all much faster than DIS.  It would be nice to see improvement in this as well as being able to use tapatalk.

K


----------



## Hokeysmoke

Another vote here for TapaTalk.  I use it for CruiseCritic and Passporters, and we have a Disney Cruise coming up soon!


----------



## nzdisneymom

WebmasterAlex said:


> I wish it was that simple
> It goes something like this
> Tapatalk won't work with our boards because we use a third part search system and it's not compatible
> The mobile client that will work is not compatible with our CURRENT version of search
> We can't upgrade search because the new search is not compatible with our current version of Linux
> 
> So.. I have some new servers I am setting up now
> Once that is done we will migrate to the new servers
> Upgrade the search
> Try the compatible mobile client....
> 
> Stay tuned!!




So how are the new servers coming along?  I know it's a lot of work to get things set up and move things over and not have down-time on the DIS.


----------



## SanDeeKath

Unless the mobile client is free, people are not likely to pay for it just to read DISboards.  Tapatalk is widely used for most boards (pretty much every single board I am on uses it).  I think it will not be successful to find some "random" mobile client and assume that people will want to pay for the app....  Because most of us don't want to pay for anything when it comes to the internet.

I would recommend finding an upgrade for the boards that makes use of tapatalk (and a better search engine)....

JMHO of course.


----------



## WebmasterAlex

Did anyone say anything about paying for the mobile client?
As for finding an upgrade for the board, find me some software that 
can handle our volume.
Trust me there is not much out there


----------



## disrailfan

WebmasterAlex said:


> Did anyone say anything about paying for the mobile client?
> As for finding an upgrade for the board, find me some software that
> can handle our volume.
> Trust me there is not much out there


 
No arguments, I'm a huge PHPBB user and I agree that vBulletin is the only one out there that can handle the volume.  I'm looking at moving a couple of my hosting customers over to vBulletin from PHPBB because PHPBB cannot handle the number of posts and threads.


----------



## SanDeeKath

What does Cruise Critic use?  They have huge volume and use TapaTalk.  The board runs smoothly without delays in loading or in searching.  They also have nice features like seeing your own posts or your own threads.  I'd love to see something like that!

Not trying to offend, just trying to help.  I believe Tapatalk is a $5.99 app?

Katherine


----------



## WebmasterAlex

They use Vbulletin and they also use the same search system we do (at my reccomendation)  but it doesn't do well through tapatalk. They have much more updated servers which is why they are running better at the moment but they have certainly had their issues at times, I have consulted with them on their tech issues.  Our traffic is higher
Ours will be free so I'm not sure what the issue is.


----------



## WebmasterAlex

pssst.. look at the announcements...
New Servers.... mobile client is coming!!!!


----------



## ahecht

WebmasterAlex said:


> pssst.. look at the announcements...
> New Servers.... mobile client is coming!!!!



 That's great news!

Where are the announcements?


----------



## WebmasterAlex

At the top of the posts on any forum

So would you rather have a free mobile app OR one that cost 19.95 BUT I'll throw in 2 Sham Wow's AND a free set of Ginsu knives?


----------



## starbird

WebmasterAlex said:


> At the top of the posts on any forum
> 
> So would you rather have a free mobile app OR one that cost 19.95 BUT I'll throw in 2 Sham Wow's AND a free set of Ginsu knives?



Any update on the mobile platform? And I still don't see "announcements"


----------



## WebmasterAlex

I had the new servers all ready to go and we ran into an issue with our host and the new servers.
I'm not sure what is going to happen. Very dissapointing after all the work that went in to it


----------



## SanDeeKath

UGH!  So sorry to hear.  What a bummer for you and the boards too...


----------



## disney4dan

WebmasterAlex said:


> At the top of the posts on any forum
> 
> So would you rather have a free mobile app OR one that cost 19.95 BUT I'll throw in 2 Sham Wow's AND a free set of Ginsu knives?



LOL - I'll pay $39.95 if you throw in free shipping and a Keurig!

Good luck with the upgrades - I appreciate the way you are taking on the challenges.


----------



## Dave_MaryJo

so whats up? Are we getting Tapatalk or not?  It's really nice to have it for cruisecritic, would like it for here too.


----------



## rodkenrich

.


----------



## PAcpl

rodkenrich said:


> Nice chart.



That chart is over a year old. In mobile devices that is like two decades. I would find it hard to believe RIM is still #2. There is actually a deal on eBay today for the RIM Playbook for $169. They are taking a beating.


----------



## ahecht

PAcpl said:


> That chart is over a year old. In mobile devices that is like two decades. I would find it hard to believe RIM is still #2. There is actually a deal on eBay today for the RIM Playbook for $169. They are taking a beating.



Here is a newer one:


----------



## disrailfan

I see the server upgrades happened last evening.  The website is really fast now!  That is great.  Any news on a mobile client for iPhone / iPad / Android?


----------



## WebmasterAlex

You bet! I need some graphic design stuff done but I already sent Corey an email and I plan on moving forward on a mobile client ASAP
It's going to be Forum Runner, it will be available for free.


----------



## ahecht

Awesome news! Thanks!

I actually prefer Forum Runner to Tapatalk (I have both). It will be nice to have  Disboards available in the same app as some other large theme park message boards that shall not be named...


----------



## disrailfan

WebmasterAlex said:


> You bet! I need some graphic design stuff done but I already sent Corey an email and I plan on moving forward on a mobile client ASAP
> It's going to be Forum Runner, it will be available for free.



Is Forum Runner really free?  It looks like there is a charge for it on the App Store for iPhone/iPad.  $1.99 is ok though.


----------



## WebmasterAlex

disrailfan said:


> Is Forum Runner really free?  It looks like there is a charge for it on the App Store for iPhone/iPad.  $1.99 is ok though.



having a charge for it by user is an option but not an option we like

From their web site
Why Brand?


Some forum owners do not want to have their users pay for the full version of the app. This is understandable and we want to offer an option for these forum owners. You have the option of licensing Forum Runner to be listed as a branded app in the app store. That means that your forum will have its own FREE app with your own icon and splash screen that will bring your users directly into the forum. Your users simply will search for your forum in the iTunes app store or Google Market, download the free app, and be able to immediately access your forum directly through your own native application.

 For listing in the Apple App Store, you will be required to sign up for your own developer account which will cost 99$ a year. However, we will still maintain the app for you during your license period. For the Google Market, we will take care of listing the app under our own account.


----------



## disrailfan

WebmasterAlex said:


> having a charge for it by user is an option but not an option we like
> 
> From their web site
> Why Brand?
> 
> 
> Some forum owners do not want to have their users pay for the full version of the app. This is understandable and we want to offer an option for these forum owners. You have the option of licensing Forum Runner to be listed as a branded app in the app store. That means that your forum will have its own FREE app with your own icon and splash screen that will bring your users directly into the forum. Your users simply will search for your forum in the iTunes app store or Google Market, download the free app, and be able to immediately access your forum directly through your own native application.
> 
> For listing in the Apple App Store, you will be required to sign up for your own developer account which will cost 99$ a year. However, we will still maintain the app for you during your license period. For the Google Market, we will take care of listing the app under our own account.



Thats pretty cool, I might have to consider that for a couple of sites that I run.


----------



## PAcpl

Any updated info on a Forum Runner client?


----------



## WebmasterAlex

I'm waiting for Corey to do the artwork we need


----------



## ahecht

Any update?


----------



## PAcpl

ahecht said:


> Any update?



I don't think you are going to see Disboards on any kind of forum app. But you can download a free Disboards app from iTunes or Google Market.

I was a little skeptical at first too, I rather have everything in one place. But the Disboards forum app actually isnt that bad.


----------



## ahecht

Actually, I just checked again, and DISBoards _IS_ now available in the regular Forum Runner app. Excellent!


----------



## jay42k

Please enable Tapatalk for Disboards.  I am an avid user of the app.  I realize that Disboards has their own app; however, it is sometimes easier to get information all in the same place.

Is there a technical reason that it cannot be enabled for those who use Tapatalk?  Thanks!


----------

